# It's Great Friday - My Find



## jeneje (Apr 22, 2011)

It is a great day when you get lucky at the dump. :mrgreen: 

Ken


----------



## glorycloud (Apr 22, 2011)

Looks like about $10 worth of stuff. Let me know if you
want me to send you a PO. :lol:


----------



## jeneje (Apr 22, 2011)

glorycloud said:


> Looks like about $10 worth of stuff. Let me know if you
> want me to send you a PO. :lol:



Something to play with.... :lol:


----------



## shyknee (Apr 22, 2011)

I think I see two pentium pro at the bottom of those CPUs that alone gets 30.00 on ebay

gold is gold good catch for free.


----------



## patnor1011 (Apr 22, 2011)

I see at least one pro. You may get around 100 on ebay for all that stuff. Good find.


----------



## glondor (Apr 22, 2011)

Did you have to pull it all or was it in a nice neat bundle. Nice find by any means!


----------



## glorycloud (Apr 22, 2011)

Wow - I missed the PPro's. How about $18.00 for the lot? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## glondor (Apr 22, 2011)

I will go 18 as well,,,,,,,,,,Canadian! lol


----------



## Claudie (Apr 22, 2011)

One of the Pros is laying pin side up. Very nice find!


----------



## jeneje (Apr 22, 2011)

glorycloud said:


> Looks like about $10 worth of stuff. Let me know if you
> want me to send you a PO. :lol:


Glorycloud I would but....you know how it is. :lol:


----------



## jeneje (Apr 22, 2011)

patnor1011 said:


> I see at least one pro. You may get around 100 on ebay for all that stuff. Good find.



Pat there are 3 of the pro's I think I will ebay as sugested.

Ken


----------



## jeneje (Apr 22, 2011)

glondor said:


> Did you have to pull it all or was it in a nice neat bundle. Nice find by any means!



glondor, no they came like that...The fellow i got them from said his fater - in - law collected this junk. I told I did too and he gave them to me at the dump.

Ken


----------



## jeneje (Apr 22, 2011)

glondor said:


> I will go 18 as well,,,,,,,,,,Canadian! lol



glondor, can I get that in pesoes they are worth more. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Ken


----------

